# [SOLVED] Windows Live Mail error



## Nic2k83 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am trying to set up my tiscali email account with Windows Live Mail.
I have all the server settings correct and I can receive mail ok I just cannot send.

I get the following error:
Your server has unexpectedly terminated the connection. Possible causes for this include server problems, network problems, or a long period of inactivity.

Subject 'TEST'
Server: 'smtp.tiscali.co.uk'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC0F
Protocol: SMTP
Port: 25
Secure(SSL): No
Socket Error: 10053

I have already googled this alot and on other forums they say to check your anti virus and firewall settings. I am using Bullguard, I have disabled the antivirus and firewalls but still I cannot send email.
I have turned off the windows firewall, still nothing. 
I have changed the port numbers from 25 to 587 to 487 at the suggestion of other forums but still nothing.

It's doing my head in, any ideas what else I should try?
Thanks for your help.

the settings I am using are:

pop.tiscali.co.uk port 110 (works fine to receive mail)

smtp.tiscali.co.uk port 25 (does not work to send mail)

This server requires a secure connection - box is unticked

Log on using clear text authentication box is checked

I am using windows 7.


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Windows Live Mail error*

Hi Nic2k83,

Try the following port 465 or 2525? in smtp, what it sounds like to me is that your ISP is block port 25.

YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## Nic2k83 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Windows Live Mail error*

tried that, I get a slightly different error now:

The connection to the server has failed.

Subject 'TEST'
Server: 'smtp.tiscali.co.uk'
Windows Live Mail Error ID: 0x800CCC0E
Protocol: SMTP
Port: 465
Secure(SSL): No
Socket Error: 10060

anymore help greatly appreciated and thanks for your prompt reply.


----------



## Nic2k83 (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Windows Live Mail error*

all sorted, it turns out tiscali smpt server will only accept emails from tiscali isp.
as my home broadband is provided by BT, the messages fail to send.
I have just taken the PC to another address where the ISP is tiscali, and hey presto, all works fine.
Job done.


----------



## YTGeek (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Windows Live Mail error*

Awesome Nic2k83 I am glad you got it working!  If you have any other question's please don't hesitate to ask! Please mark this topic as solved

Thank You,
YourTravelingGeek ray:


----------



## plasmorg (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, Ive got the exact same problem with a Tiscali e-mail address going through virgin broadband. How do I " just taken the PC to another address where the ISP is tiscali" ?
Thanks in advance


----------

